# Grrrrrr I hate landlords



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

am going to go crazy!

Just before xmas a big slab of snow/ice slid off the top of our building taking with it the guttering and as predicted as soon as the heavy rain has started the water has started coming in through the window in our flat, downstairs flat at the same points too.

We told the landlord about the guttering when it fell and they haven't bothered pulling their fingers out to get it fixed like usual so now I have a childs bedroom which has buckets and towels to soak up water and am regularly having to vax the carpet to take the water out of it.

Once they get the guttering fixed they will see that the problem will be gone but there will obviously be lasting damage. thankfully Daves mum and dad have the kids so we can sort out getting their room dried up but they can't stay there long so it means they'll probably be sharing a room with us until it's sorted.

I suppose (touching a lot of wood) we can be thankful its only this window thats leaking but still - just wish they had sorted it out sooner rather than taking 4 weeks! All they are going to do is loose their tenants through all this.

Rant over! *phew* that feels a bit better.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Be glad you aren't going to have to pay for the repair. We had ice damming that showed up in a bunch of dripping into our kitchen right before Christmas. The roof is OK, but the ceiling will have to repaired. sometimes being a landlord (we own this duplex) sucks as well.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

our apartment has the old horsehair plaster walls and it was just falling off onto the floor in our bedroom they took like 5 months to replace it.... only because we threatened to withhold the rent check until they did something because im sure it had lead in it since the buildings from the late 1800s early 1900s


----------

